# Pre-orders for Nikkor 24-70mm F2.8 VR, 24mm F1.8 and 200-500 F5.6 FX lenses



## Hjalmarg1 (Aug 4, 2015)

Nikon already confrimed the rumors and announced the Nikkor 24-70mm F2.8 VR, 24mm F1.8 and 200-500 F5.6 FX lenses and B&H and other major reatilers are now taking pre-orders. 

The Nikkor 24-70mm F2.8 VR will cost $2,396.95, about $500 more than the current lens and will provide 4-stops image stabilization and will share the trend for filter threads of 82mm.
The Nikkor 24mm F1.8 will cost $747.
The AF-S NIKKOR 200-500mm f/5.6E ED VR Lens will cost $1,397 with up to 4.5 shutter speed stops image stabilization

.

Now, let's wait for the response from Canon to these alternatives from Nikon. I personally believe that the current EF 24-70 f/2.8L II is one of the best lenses from Canon but, I will be very happy to get IS as well.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 4, 2015)

If Nikon can make a 200-500 *f/5.6* and sell it for under 1400$, they why is it difficult for Canon to make 500mm *f/5.6* prime lens for the same amount of money. So far for me the only reason why I am sticking with Canon is that MP-E 65, there are way by which I can do macro photography on a Nikon system as well. Someday if I start shooting birds then I am definitely switching over. Good by Canon.


----------



## K (Aug 5, 2015)

dilbert said:


> Price for Nikkor 200-500/5.6 - $1399.95
> 
> Yowzers!
> 
> Nikon really are stepping up to the fight with Tamron and Sigma!




The saying "you get what you pay for" must surely apply here....

If it hits above it's weight, fantastic. It will be supremely popular lens. But we'll have to wait for results first.

Optically, it will probably be about the same - except users can enjoy not having the bugs and issues associated with third party lenses. Just my guess.


----------



## K (Aug 5, 2015)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> Now, let's wait for the response from Canon to these alternatives from Nikon.




Don't hold your breath. Canon has said many times they're not out to mimic or imitate anyone else. They march to the beat of their own drum. This is mostly true looking at their history.

They are also a practical company. They'll first determine if a large enough number of their current users would buy it, then move from there.

This is why Canon lacks certain things other company's have.


----------



## rs (Aug 5, 2015)

dilbert said:


> I'm interested to see how the Nikkor 24-70/2.8 VR compares with the Tamron 24-70/2.8 VC.


About 50% longer


----------

